# Raw food mixed with Dog food



## oVer.do$e (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey guys Im living in Costa Rica and the dog food they sell in bags doesn't get much better than science diet (for a comparison) they dont actually have science diet here but the highest quality dog food I have access to is called Super Perro...the other is called Pro Pet. I dont think these brands are very good yet they cost $50 a bag....so Im wondering....am I better off getting a lower quality dog food (Kan Kan, Ascan, Mimados etc) and mixing in some raw food? I dont think I can do a full on raw food diet right now unless its extremley simple. What are you alls thoughts? If this sounds like a good Idea what should i mix with the dog food...how much? how often? I have an active 65lb boxer lab mix...I would call her energy level medium but she is very athletic.''


thx alot!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

since you're in the raw section...let me first welcome you and then ask.....since you know the food in bags is not great quality, why not just jump off the cliff and feed your dog raw?


----------



## oVer.do$e (Oct 11, 2008)

because meat here is more expensive than in the states...I should have put it this way: if I can pull of feeding raw for under $50 a week here (my ABSOLUTE MAX) I will do it...the thing is...where Im staying now is not permanent so wherever I go next I might not have access to a fridge.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. there are plenty of people feeding raw with out extra freezers.

how much does your dog weigh?

how much is chicken?
how much are beef bbq ribs
how much are pork bbq ribs

do you ever get meat sales?

can you get chicken livers? chicken gizzards? chicken hearts?

are there ethnic stores where you are, she said, tongue in cheek, where you can buy the cuts of meat that humans don't always want to eat....like chicken feet and pork feet and beef cheek and beef tendon...

what about the markets? do they sell meats and such?

i don't live in costa rica, obviously and i'm sure i sound ignorant....but if you could tell me what you can buy and how much things cost, then we could be more helpful. 

make sense?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

oVer.do$e said:


> Hey guys Im living in Costa Rica and the dog food they sell in bags doesn't get much better than science diet (for a comparison) they dont actually have science diet here but the highest quality dog food I have access to is called Super Perro...the other is called Pro Pet. I dont think these brands are very good yet they cost $50 a bag....so Im wondering....am I better off getting a lower quality dog food (Kan Kan, Ascan, Mimados etc) and mixing in some raw food? I dont think I can do a full on raw food diet right now unless its extremley simple. What are you alls thoughts? If this sounds like a good Idea what should i mix with the dog food...how much? how often? I have an active 65lb boxer lab mix...I would call her energy level medium but she is very athletic.''
> 
> 
> thx alot!


Hi there! I'm Honduras so we are close :wave:

What breed it's your dog and how mush does he/she weights?

I'm having the same problems as you have, I reconize some of those central american brands you are talking, there's also the nasty dogui that I dislike a lot.

Do you have a brand that is called pro pac? PRO PAC ® Superpremium Pet Food: Nothing Provides Better Nutrition | U.S. I think that's one of the better option we have here, this food it's ranked 3.5 stars out of 5 Pro Pac Dog Food | Review and Rating


Also if you have nearby a membership shop called pricemart PriceSmart.com: Ofrecemos miles de artículos que no encontrará en su club local PriceSmart they have a good quality food called kirkland (it's the same as diamond naturals) and it's a good price, the puppy bag for example it's around $22 for a 20 pound bag and the adult it's $ 27 for a 40 pound bag, this food it's ranked 4 stars out of 5 Kirkland Dog Food | Review and Rating


Are you talking about mixing kibble and raw in the same bowl? for what I have read this can lend to problems, something like the fermetation of the food inside the intestine if it's mixed wit raw, raw takes like 3 hours to digest and kibble like 6 hours.


However you can feed a meal of only raw in the morning and in the night kibble this way the foods are not going to mix, so the problem it's solved :smile:

Other option it's to add some spoons of cooked meat in the kibble.  (cooked takes longer to digest than raw)

Any more questions, just ask and if you want to ask something in spanish you can feel free of send me a PM :wink:


----------



## oVer.do$e (Oct 11, 2008)

ok I meant to say $50 a month mabye 60 but no more than that. 

The only raw meat I have bought so far is shreded hamburger meat which is 5 bucks a kilo more or less.

Thanks for your help saphire there is no pricemart close to me but I had that in mind before I came to costa rica (im from texas).

As far as pro pac dog food no I think the best brands we have here in puerto jimenez are pro pet and super perro and they both look over priced and not that good.

I will check about the prices of meat but like I said at this point in my life if im going to feed raw its going to have to be simple. Like go to one or two stores for the ingredients simple. If I was in a more stable situation things would be different but Im not. 

thanks


----------

